# Wie viel mAh muss eine gute Powerbank haben?



## 16Blue89 (17. Juli 2018)

hi,
ich möchte mir gern eine Powerbank zulegen
ich habe ein Galaxy Note 8 
wer kann mir hier eine gute Powerbank empfehlen für um die 40 euro rum?


----------



## robotnikz (17. Juli 2018)

Schau nach was du für eine Akkukapazitat hast. Dann überlegst du wie oft deine Powerbank dein Smartphone voll laden können muss et voila, du hast die Größe der Powerbank ermittelt. Nun gibst du bei Amazon Powerbank ein und schaust dir  die Bewertungen an. Das wars.

Gruß :-O


----------



## Frontline25 (17. Juli 2018)

Zudem würd ich noch schauen welche Schnelladetechniken unterstützt werden.
(Vermutlich Quick Charge 2 oder Fast Charge (Samsungs version von QC 2...))

Quick Charge Device List | Qualcomm

Etwas Seltsam das selbst das S8 nur QC 2 hat.


----------



## Jooschka (17. Juli 2018)

Ganz allgemein wird bei sehr vielen Powerbanks allerdings die Akkukapazität der eingebauten Akkus angegeben, und nicht das, was hinten raus kommt.
Das kann recht wenig Unterschied ausmachen, wenn nur die Ladeelektronik zusätzlich Strom zieht.
Einige Hersteller geben aber die Akkukapazität in mAh an, ohne dabei zu berücksichtigen, dass z.B. bei 3V Ausgansspannung und 10000 mAh (10Ah) eine Leistung von 3V x 10Ah = 30Wh herauskommt, was bedeutet, dass man theorethisch bei 30W Leistung 1 Stunde Energie bekommt, während aber z.B. das Smartphone einen 3,7V Akku besitzt... und damit schonmal bei gleicher Kapazität in mAh mehr Leistung benötigt...und womöglich noch mit 5V USB-Spannung geladen wird...
wie auch immer, long Story short: hab ne recht gute Erklärung zur Übersich gefunden:
Wissen: Warum die Kapazitat eurer USB-Powerbank so gering ist - Allround-PC.com
Ganz allgemein: Kannst fast die doppelte Kapazität kaufen, um den Smartphone-Akku zuverlässig einmal voll zu bekommen!


----------



## claster17 (18. Juli 2018)

Jooschka schrieb:


> Ganz allgemein wird bei sehr vielen Powerbanks allerdings die Akkukapazität der eingebauten Akkus angegeben, und nicht das, was hinten raus kommt.



Xiaomi finde ich in dieser Hinsicht vorbildlich:
Auf der Webseite stehen für meine 16.000mAh-Powerbank weiter unten "Minimum 10.000mAh actual output"
Mi Power Bank 16000mAh -   Mi Global Home



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter 10.000mAh würde ich keine Powerbank kaufen.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Juli 2018)

Die Anker sind ebenfalls gut.


----------



## Krolgosh (18. Juli 2018)

Kann da im moment diesen Test empfehlen:

- Powerbanks von 5.000 bis 20.000 mAh im großen Vergleichs-Test

Da kannst den Tabellen auf der Seite auch die wirkliche Kapazität entnehmen.


----------



## Darkseth (19. Juli 2018)

Kapazität hat ja pauschal nichts mit der qualität zu tun^^
Musst für dich dann selbst entscheiden, welchen "Sweetspot" aus Kapazität und Gewicht/größe du gehen willst.
Die dinger mit 20 000 mAh+ sind natürlich schwerer und unhandlicher, als welche mit 10 000 mAh.

Ein Smartphone hat in der Regel 3000-4000 mAh  grob, da kannst mal hoch rechnen, wie oft du das dann laden kannst, bzw wie viel du "brauchst".

Ich persönlich würde lieber eine nummer größer gehen. Besser kapazität haben als brauchen ^^


----------

